# Claudia Schmutzler oben ohne in „Polizeiruf - Eine unruhige Nacht“ (1988) x 12



## krawutz (6 Aug. 2013)

​


----------



## Punisher (6 Aug. 2013)

ziemlich haarig


----------



## mark lutz (6 Aug. 2013)

nette caps sinds danke


----------



## blueeyes1973 (6 Aug. 2013)

Für damals heiß!


----------



## Katzun (6 Aug. 2013)

wow, ganz selten bilder!


----------



## profisetter (6 Aug. 2013)

vielen dank für die seltenen bilder


----------



## Palmina6 (6 Aug. 2013)

Leider eine Rarität.


----------



## Thomas111 (6 Aug. 2013)

Älter, alt, wie auch immer, aber sehr sehr geil!!!!!
TOP- Frau, danke dafür


----------



## comatron (6 Aug. 2013)

War damals aber auch eine miese Qualität bei den Textilien.


----------



## linu (8 Aug. 2013)

Seltene Bilder, danke


----------



## Rolli (8 Aug. 2013)

Ganz nett :thx: dir


----------



## fredclever (8 Aug. 2013)

Sehr nett danke schön


----------



## willis (5 Feb. 2014)

großes :thx:

PS gibt`s davon auch n Vid?


----------



## Iberer (6 Feb. 2014)

Ist das wirklich die gleiche Claudia, die 3 Jahre später in Go Trabi Go spielte und dabei mindestesn 10 Jahre jünger wirkte und richtig scharf rüberkam?


----------



## loschka (14 März 2014)

geile bilder


----------



## zorki (20 Nov. 2014)

interessante Bilder


----------



## DerMaxel (23 Dez. 2014)

Danke für die caps.


----------



## looser24 (4 März 2015)

Klasse bilder. danke


----------



## linu (7 Apr. 2015)

Klasse, die mag ich


----------

